# Do you text?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My name is Karl and I've never texted.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Never even had a cellphone:afr


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, but not too often. I only text one friend and my mum and that's it really. Probably send about 3-4 texts a week on average.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. I text my mom all the time.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

No. Last used a cell in the year 2000, and I don't think texting had been invented yet then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't own a cell phone, if I did I would likely only do it a tiny bit, my thumbs don't like the be cramped like that much. Perhaps if I played a ton of videos games I would be more equipped to do so


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Often, but not like some people who won't put their phone down for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love to text, but I don't do it that often since I don't have that many people to text.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I do, but not very often. Only started like a few months ago. I don't know why, but now is the time I've been catching up with the times (if only a little bit).


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No. I haven't sent a text in many years.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Only done it a few times to test it out.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, but not too often. I mostly only text my boyfriend.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never texted. Don't have a cell phone.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I used to text a fair amount in 2007/2008.

Now, the only time I text is to remind my brother to pick up dog food.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

no.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Only for job purposes. Unfortunately, my phone isn't set up for it, so I use AIM - not only is it 10x faster, but it's free!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've texted my one friend.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've texted one person a few times, but that's it. Not really my thing.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure but not often. It's annoying typing with that lousy cell phone system. I don't have something fancy like an iPhone or any touch screen phone either which might make it a little less annoying. Typically I'd rather call someone than text.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I text maybe a few times a day. I don't have many people to text.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

All I really use phones for is texting [phone phobia]. 
I don't have many people to text at all these days, but in college the only way I communicated with half the people I knew was through texting.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

I send/receive about 40 messages a week, which is nothing compared to some of my friends who send/receive 1000 texts a week.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have one friend who likes to text but we dont talk that often and when i get the occasional gf i usually text alot more the girls i date seem to dig texting. I'm not a big fan of it though my phone is old school and doesnt have a keyboard so it takes me forever to write something.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe about 5-10 a week. Usually it is some sort of direct question where it's easier than stressing out about calling them, ie can I borrow your notes, let's meet to get coffee at 3, etc.

Texting is as complicated as I get though. None of these phones with keyboards and video and internet and facebook and whatever the hell else.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Couple a day maybe, but usually to the same people.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

The first option though I only ever text with one person


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty much the only thing I use my phone for since I hate calling people.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No...I don't have anyone to text to.


----------



## outcast2000 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sometimes, but not to strangers. I'm not supposed to talk to strangers.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

There's one friend I text fairly frequently when he's around...probably four times a day. Other then that it's probably one a week, average


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have unlimited incoming/outgoing texting but nobody to text with so I hardly ever use it. I haven't even turned my phone on since last weekend...nobody ever calls me either.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I too have very few people to talk to or text. But I do text occasionally, like a few times a month.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

No, I don't have a cellphone and don't have a need for one because;
I have nobody to talk/Text to.
I dont go out, so I don't have to text my Parent's where I'm at.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, rarely.

And I mean RARELY - It;s 10 cents to SEND OR RECEIVE a message. That'll curtail any possibility of texting while driving.


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

I only text if I'm in a loud place or for some other reason can't talk on the phone. Otherwise it seems like a waste of money.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

For that I would need a phone, right? 

I guess I'm the dark ages, what happened to the simple times when all you needed was a few cents to send a letter by aeromail to the prussian consulate in Siam?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep. I text.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, and i have a pretty nice phone...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I do but usually the same three people (my mum, my sister and my housemate). I prefer it to speaking on the phone. I wish I could text the doctor's/bank/everywhere else instead of calling. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I do but usually the same three people (my mum, my sister and my housemate).


same here lol


> I prefer it to speaking on the phone. I wish I could text the doctor's/bank/everywhere else instead of calling. :b


ikr! especially customer service! no offense against indians, but can't understand what they're saying half the time and they tend to be rude...(they even avoid my call one time!)


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

I text all the time, it's easier to talk and I definitely prefer it to talking on the phone. I have unlimited texting and average 5000 texts each bill period.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a really old cell phone. I hate trying to type on it. No texting for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Being so terribly old, I've never fully understood texting, which effectively turns a phone into a telegraph.

Next, we can cover up your TV screen and use it as a radio.:lol


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, but very rarely.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

yea i hate talking on the phone so i text instead


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I text more than I talk on the phone, but I don't do either very frequently.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't even own a cell phone. Too expensive.



UltraShy said:


> Being so terribly old, I've never fully understood texting, which effectively turns a phone into a telegraph.
> 
> Next, we can cover up your TV screen and use it as a radio.:lol


LOL, I have often wondered why technology seems to have de-evolved this way. We could all be using video phones right now if we refused to settle for texting.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

I text and find it much preferable to using the phone. I didnt get why people liked it for a while but now I cannot imagine NOT having texting. Its a mandatory thing for me now.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I text, but it doesn't happen often. I prefer it more than talking on the phone, that's for sure.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

If I had someone to text, I would.
Numbers anyone? :wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope I never have and as far as I know I never will.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

You don't need a cell phone to text people.  I use Gmail to text people for free, and that way I can use the keyboard to quickly type my message.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I only text one person, but I do it everyday, so what does that fall under?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Texting hasnt reached Ireland yet!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes. On average I'd say one text a day. Most days I don't text at all, and some days I make a few...


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Being so terribly old, I've never fully understood texting, which effectively turns a phone into a telegraph.
> 
> Next, we can cover up your TV screen and use it as a radio.:lol


Never thought about it that way, Lol.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I used to occasionally when I still had cellphone service. I'll have to get a new number whenever I get a job, I guess.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a phone that can text but I have no one to text.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't see the point, really. If I want to talk to someone, I call them. Poking "R U there?" into a tiny keyboard with the tip of a pencil isn't my idea of communicating.


----------

